# .htaccess timestemp ?



## chrishelp (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,

auf meiner Seite habe ich einen adminbereich eingerichtet,  wo nicht jeder drauf zugreifen soll. Jetzt ist die Frage wenn ich mich einlogge im adminbereich durch .htaccess möchte ich nicht das die nächste person die auf adminbereich klickt nicht direkt in den adminbereich kommt sondern erst abgefragt wird nach dem benutzernamen und passwort


----------



## Stoke (24. Januar 2011)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz. Hast du nun einen Verzeichnisschutz eingerichtet oder nicht?
Und was hat das ganze mit einem Timest*a*mp zu tun?

Zum Erzeugen einer entsprechenden .htaccess Datei gibt es bereits Generatoren. Wenn mann nicht genau weiß was man macht ist sowas ideal 
Einfach googlen, der hier zum Beispiel schaut brauchbar aus: http://www.6webmaster.com/cgi-bin/htaccess/htaccess.cgi


----------

